# California Driver's Handbook - not sure if i got the right drivers handbook..



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 18, 2009)

OK so i went to the DMV and grabbed a hand book. im just not sure if its the right one. the cover says California Commercial Drivers Handbook for 2008. im from cali and the book doesnt state its use for an ambulance only fire truck.help me out please


----------



## MMiz (Mar 18, 2009)

I've moved this thread to the appropriate forum and added a little to your title.

It is my understanding from this forum that the *CHP  							Ambulance Driver Handbook  *is only available in-person at the DMV, but I'm sure someone will be along to offer some advice.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2009)

That's my experience. It costs a few dollars, so tell the person handing out numbers that you need an ambulance driver book and you'll get a number.


----------



## emtdude (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep, only way is to go in person and stand in line.  Cost is $5.

I did an online appointment.  I got the handbook, spent about 15 minutes reading it then took the test.  You get three cracks at it.  As I recall, there were 30 questions and you had to get at least 26 right to pass.

The questions were pretty basic, but some were of the noodly-finite type.  Be sure to memorize all the numbers and statistics.  Oh, and some of their answers were WRONG... but there's no way you can argue the point.

I think I got 24 right the first try, then 29 on the second try.  The good part is MOST of the questions are repeated, so be sure to get your old answer sheet back to study if you fail the first time.  The DMV guy was great in letting me do this.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 19, 2009)

There's also a website that can help you study, I'll have to google it again, of course, it is listed here somewhere.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, its not like any other DMV book. Its actually a baby blue packet that says CHP Ambulance Driver Handbook.  I got mines for $5.  Total of 30 questions and you can only miss 4.  Failed the 1st time and pass the 2nd time with -1.  Tooked mines at Santa Clara DMV right off Flora Vista.


----------



## HasTy (Mar 19, 2009)

xVigiLanTx said:


> OK so i went to the DMV and grabbed a hand book. im just not sure if its the right one. the cover says California Commercial Drivers Handbook for 2008. im from cali and the book doesnt state its use for an ambulance only fire truck.help me out please



Dont feel bad mate I just figured out the right one....anyway good luck...you just go up and as for the ambulance drivers handbook for 5 bucks then you also should ask as long as your there for the ambulance drivers medical packet as well...


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 19, 2009)

HasTy said:


> Dont feel bad mate I just figured out the right one....anyway good luck...you just go up and as for the ambulance drivers handbook for 5 bucks then you also should ask as long as your there for the ambulance drivers medical packet as well...



yea man i read about that what exactly is that? why do i need it?


----------



## emtdude (Mar 19, 2009)

You need a Medical Examiners Card.  The DMV has the form online to take to you Doctor.  He/she examines you if you haven't had a recent physical, and gives you blood tests, etc.  When passed, they give you the card.  Most Physicians should be familiar with the process, as it's required for all commercial driver's licenses.

You'll need it for the Ambulance Drivers certificate, and just about every EMS service requires one also.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2009)

Since when did the DOT card require a blood test? At most it requires a urine dip stick test.


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 19, 2009)

emtdude said:


> You need a Medical Examiners Card.  The DMV has the form online to take to you Doctor.  He/she examines you if you haven't had a recent physical, and gives you blood tests, etc.  When passed, they give you the card.  Most Physicians should be familiar with the process, as it's required for all commercial driver's licenses.
> 
> You'll need it for the Ambulance Drivers certificate, and just about every EMS service requires one also.



o ok i also read that when you turn in apps for an ambulance job you will need to do that within 3 days of getting that medical examiners card. did anyone have to do that?


----------



## emtdude (Mar 19, 2009)

My bad, but they may send you to a lab.

But you will need to verify all your immunizations, TB are up to date.

And let's not forget Live Scan.

Boy, they make you go through hoops.  I should tally up all the various fees that I've shelled out the past few months.  Test fees, DMV fees, Live Scan, county EMS.  Cha ching.  The trip to the MD was about $100.


----------



## emtdude (Mar 19, 2009)

xVigiLanTx said:


> o ok i also read that when you turn in apps for an ambulance job you will need to do that within 3 days of getting that medical examiners card. did anyone have to do that?



Are you sure you don't mean a current driving record printout?

(yes, another DMV visit....)


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea.. I'm not sure about the entire immunization thing because the requirments for titers and immunizations for my school work was well past what would be required for EMS.


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 19, 2009)

emtdude said:


> Are you sure you don't mean a current driving record printout?
> 
> (yes, another DMV visit....)



no i read that when you turn in apps you need to turn them in with proof that you took the medical examiners thing with in 3 days of applying. ill try and find the link 
and post it here.


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 19, 2009)

emtdude said:


> My bad, but they may send you to a lab.
> 
> But you will need to verify all your immunizations, TB are up to date.
> 
> ...



i have all mine done except the last hep shot. i was told that i would be cool for employment with what i got. i have an appointment in i think june or july to get the last one. if im wrong let me know


----------

